# Forever friends



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

I just had to share this pic i took on xmas day of Alfie and Taffy...i hope you like the pic......best wishes, Chris


----------



## Tracy Lou (Jun 15, 2011)

Such a sweet picture. Thanks for posting it. They look so happy and content. :thumbup1:


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

My he's grown - but still got some catching up to do! Absolutely gorgeous though; will he grow into those ears?


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

spid said:


> My he's grown - but still got some catching up to do! Absolutely gorgeous though; will he grow into those ears?


Oh im sure he will, hes got a long long way to go yet lol, i dont think he will be as big as the other monster though.......but its like a demolition derby when the two of them decide its play time here, and thats usually sometime around 3am..


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Heres one of my Grandson holding the Beast and in the second he looks like a hog ready for spit roasting lol..


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

awww 'me and my brother'


gorgeous!!!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Just gorgeous :001_tt1: :001_tt1:


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

wow, gorgeous pics.
he nearly takes up all the sofa, amazing.
michelle x


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

What lovely pics  Thank you for sharing.

Yes, the 'Beast' is huge


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_They are both beautiful, you must be very proud of them ,( even if they do sound like a hard of elephants at 3 in the morning . )_


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

ahhh love the way these babies become best buddies. erhh chris you called ozzy alfie lol


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

raggs said:


> I just had to share this pic i took on xmas day of Alfie and Taffy...i hope you like the pic......best wishes, Chris


Lovely picture Chris ..... but so as you know, that's Ozzy and Taffy  We do need to see some pictures of Alfie now though - and Charlie and Meighan :thumbup1:


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

lymorelynn said:


> Lovely picture Chris ..... but so as you know, that's Ozzy and Taffy  We do need to see some pictures of Alfie now though - and Charlie and Meighan :thumbup1:


I will take some nice new pics of all the Raggies and get them posted very soon............Chris


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

jenny armour said:


> ahhh love the way these babies become best buddies. erhh chris you called ozzy alfie lol


Hi Jen, just a mistake im sorry, nothing to do with xmas alcohol honest lol.............Chris


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

raggs said:


> hi jen, just a mistake im sorry, nothing to do with xmas alcohol honest lol.............chris


dont worry chris i'm always getting my cats mixed up


----------



## CKD1 (Dec 16, 2011)

:001_wub: what a sweet picture and beautiful cats


----------

